# can you dye Uggs?



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

to make a very, very long story short, i need to dye some black uggs. they have awful faded spots that look like i spilled grey paint on them.

can you and how do you dye leather shoes black??? thanks in advance!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I know my dad dyed leather blue when I was a kid because my brother (being silly) asked for blue moccasins for Christmas.... yeah, I'm seeing google results for dying suede...


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

what about the black polish you can buy in shoe stores?


----------



## Maddy123 (Aug 14, 2006)

I would try black shoe polish and maybe even a black sharpie marker first.


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

black sharpie marker


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks for the ideas!

i don't think the shoe polish would work because of the suede material.







both boots have fading on about half of the material, so there would be a lot of sharpie coloring!









i think i might take them to a cobbler and see if they could dye them successfully. i'm not sure what else to do at this point!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScarletBegonias* 
i think i might take them to a cobbler and see if they could dye them successfully. i'm not sure what else to do at this point!









I would just buy something advertised as suede dye and follow the directions. Just google it. It's out there.


----------

